# ISOFIX



## Aussie T31 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Ive stumbled upon your forum in hope of finding a solution to our X-Trail problem...
For some stupid reason the ISOFIX system has been removed from our Australian X-Trail. We would really love to have this system retrofitted into the car but as ISOFIX isnt yet legal in Australia (but will be soon) No-one knows anything about the system, and our local dealership can't order the parts because they dont know what they are called and arent shown on their electronic parts catalogue.

Basically I was hoping that someone overseas ( US or UK probably) might possibly be able to take some pictures of the system/brackets etc in their T31 (with seat base removed please  ), find a parts number for the system, or even better might possibly let us know where we could buy the ISOFIX parts required?

We have been searching non-stop and working at this non-stop for weeks..... We looked into getting them engineered into the car, but it is way too expensive and because ISOFIX is only just being introduced no-one is qualified to certify the finished product 

We are getting to the point where we are going to have to sell our wonderful car and buy something that the points arent removed for the Australian market. (not many choices in SUV's so probably a Toyota)

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, sorry for being so long winded!

Regards, Caz


----------

